# Live Shrimp..



## Mayday (Sep 9, 2011)

I see ppl fishing for sheephead with live shrimp alot. But everytime I go out and stop by bait shop in DI or OB, they don't have live shrimp. Where do you guys get the live shrimp in Alabama coast and is there other bait that works as good as live shrimp that can be gathered easy? I could never figure out how to throw cast net so i guess i am out of luck on live shrimp lol.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Use Fiddler Crabs................bait stores have them.

Robin


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Robin said:


> Use Fiddler Crabs................bait stores have them.
> 
> Robin



+1 good advice


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Fresh oysters


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Mayday said:


> I see ppl fishing for sheephead with live shrimp alot. But everytime I go out and stop by bait shop in DI or OB, they don't have live shrimp. Where do you guys get the live shrimp in Alabama coast and is there other bait that works as good as live shrimp that can be gathered easy? I could never figure out how to throw cast net so i guess i am out of luck on live shrimp lol.


Many of the bait shops in AL do NOT carry live shrimp thru the winter :thumbdown:
or their supply gets interupted by bad weather.
Call ahead or ask when you go in about their supplier (local? trucked in?) and find out when they carry them. Also ask about fiddler crabs as they are a good alternate bait.

And it pays off to get there early as they often have only a limited supply and run out especially on weekends.


----------



## ride135pcolaboy (Oct 2, 2009)

Mo bait and tackle , just west of the pass, in OB, Ghost shrimp also, MIKE


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

Alot of shops have fiddler crabs, here in Tally you can find them everywhere on the shores by the thousands so I guess thats why none of the bait stores here sell them. When fishing for sheepshead I ask for the smallest shrimp they have, that works well for me when I'm after the sheeps, good luck


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't overlook sand fleas as a killer sheep bait. Ideally, you should have fiddlers, shrimp, and sand fleas. Some days they just wont touch 1 of the 3 and will inhale the other two. Fickle little bait stealers!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

If you wanna get live shrimp on the way to DI, call ahead to Jemison's or Dave's. Dave's is just before fowl river and Jemison's is just before DI, one of them usually has some.


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

If you cant get live shrimp try some of the other baits mentioned fiddle crabs,sand fleas, ghost shrimp, and try to pick up some hermit crabs. We use to kill the sheephead on hermit crabs when I use to fish off the old pier at DI.


----------



## Mayday (Sep 9, 2011)

Will they bite on frozen sand fleas sold at walmart? I been reading sand fleas guide but I can never locate them from beach... maybe they are only around in certain season of the year?


----------



## Mayday (Sep 9, 2011)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> If you wanna get live shrimp on the way to DI, call ahead to Jemison's or Dave's. Dave's is just before fowl river and Jemison's is just before DI, one of them usually has some.


 
Dave's is always closed or even when they open pretty much empty and not even fresh dead shrimp... Jemison's told me they won't have live shrimps for another 2months or so.


----------

